# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Cambio ragione sociale

## bertoberto

Il 15 febbraio cambio ragione sociale della mia attività; da ditta individuale divento ditta a nome collettivo (s.n.c.).
Forse mal consigliato, prendo appuntamento col notaio e con il mio nuovo socio, il 15 febbraio.
Mal consigliato perchè dopo che viene costituita la società mi si viene a dire che il 15 febbraio viene chiusa la ditta individuale e al tempo stesso nasce la nuova società, percui tutte le fatture che avvengono dopo il 15 febbraio devon essere obbligatoriamente intestate alla nuova società, anche se i fornitori (materiale elettrico, ferramenta ecc..) emettono fattura il 28 di febbraio (cioè a fine mese). Percui anche il materiale acquistato prima del 15 febbraio deve essere intestato alla nuova società, anche le fatture da me emesse (dal momento che anch'io emetto fatture solo a fine mese), anche se riguardanti lavorazioni eseguite prima del 15 febbraio devono avere la nuova intestazione. Tutto ciò mi sembra veramente assurdo, prima perchè mi è stato consigliato di chiudere la vecchia attività, secondo perchè per aprire un conto corrente bancario con la nuova società devo aspettare almeno 7 giorni per avere la nuova partita iva, per cui il conto corrente partirebbe non prima del 28 febbraio, terzo a quella data i miei forniori hanno già emesso fattura con la vecchia intestazione, percui sembrerebbe che non riuscirei a scaricare suddette fatture con nessuna delle due intestazioni, quarto perchè mancano i tempi tecnici per espletare tutto questo, e l'assurdo poi viene dall'inail e dalla camera di commercio, perchè se è vero che per avere la partita iva ci vogliono sette giorni, la camera di commercio impiega trenta giorni, di conseguenza l'inail mi fa moroso dai 50 ai 100 euro (questo lo scoprirò quando mi arriva la "multa") perchè mi si viene a dire che l'inail per il ritardo di comunicazione della camera di commercio mi multerà di quella somma.
Poi non vorrei dire ma le lavorazioni eseguite prima dellìavvento del mio socio, il mio socio che non ha partecipato a quelle lavorazioni, beneficerà dell'incasso...
Spero solo di aver capito male tutta sta storia, ma è davvero assurda...
Ma funziona proprio così?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Il 15 febbraio cambio ragione sociale della mia attivit&#224;; da ditta individuale divento ditta a nome collettivo (s.n.c.).
> Forse mal consigliato, prendo appuntamento col notaio e con il mio nuovo socio, il 15 febbraio.
> Mal consigliato perch&#232; dopo che viene costituita la societ&#224; mi si viene a dire che il 15 febbraio viene chiusa la ditta individuale e al tempo stesso nasce la nuova societ&#224;, percui tutte le fatture che avvengono dopo il 15 febbraio devon essere obbligatoriamente intestate alla nuova societ&#224;, anche se i fornitori (materiale elettrico, ferramenta ecc..) emettono fattura il 28 di febbraio (cio&#232; a fine mese). Percui anche il materiale acquistato prima del 15 febbraio deve essere intestato alla nuova societ&#224;, anche le fatture da me emesse (dal momento che anch'io emetto fatture solo a fine mese), anche se riguardanti lavorazioni eseguite prima del 15 febbraio devono avere la nuova intestazione. Tutto ci&#242; mi sembra veramente assurdo, prima perch&#232; mi &#232; stato consigliato di chiudere la vecchia attivit&#224;, secondo perch&#232; per aprire un conto corrente bancario con la nuova societ&#224; devo aspettare almeno 7 giorni per avere la nuova partita iva, per cui il conto corrente partirebbe non prima del 28 febbraio, terzo a quella data i miei forniori hanno gi&#224; emesso fattura con la vecchia intestazione, percui sembrerebbe che non riuscirei a scaricare suddette fatture con nessuna delle due intestazioni, quarto perch&#232; mancano i tempi tecnici per espletare tutto questo, e l'assurdo poi viene dall'inail e dalla camera di commercio, perch&#232; se &#232; vero che per avere la partita iva ci vogliono sette giorni, la camera di commercio impiega trenta giorni, di conseguenza l'inail mi fa moroso dai 50 ai 100 euro (questo lo scoprir&#242; quando mi arriva la "multa") perch&#232; mi si viene a dire che l'inail per il ritardo di comunicazione della camera di commercio mi multer&#224; di quella somma.
> Poi non vorrei dire ma le lavorazioni eseguite prima dell&#236;avvento del mio socio, il mio socio che non ha partecipato a quelle lavorazioni, beneficer&#224; dell'incasso...
> Spero solo di aver capito male tutta sta storia, ma &#232; davvero assurda...
> Ma funziona proprio cos&#236;?
> Grazie

  Il problema &#232; legato al tipo di atto realizzato per trasformare la ditta individuale in societ&#224;.
Se l’impresa individuale &#232; stata conferita nella societ&#224;, con cespiti sia attivi sia passivi (cio&#232; merci, crediti e debiti), attraverso la registrazione dei ratei e dei risconti si pu&#242; separare con sufficiente precisione sia i ricavi sia i costi attinenti alla ditta individuale rispetto a quelli di competenza della nuova societ&#224;. La nuova partita iva della societ&#224; assorbe quella vecchia della ditta individuale, per cui ai fini iva la dichiarazione del 2007 comprender&#224; le operazioni dell’intero anno, mentre per le imposte dirette le dichiarazioni saranno separate, ognuna per il periodo di propria competenza. Ai fini inail &#232; sufficiente una variazione di intestazione della vecchia posizione, con nuova assicurazione soltanto per il secondo socio. Le fatture clienti dopo il 15.2 verranno emesse dalla societ&#224; e comprenderanno anche le prestazioni effettuate prima del 15.2. Le fatture fornitori ricevute dopo il 15.2 possono essere registrate dalla societ&#224; anche se l’intestazione &#232; ancora quella vecchia della ditta individuale. L’esperienza professionale comunque insegna che tali atti vanno sempre stipulati a fine mese e non a met&#224; mese.
Se l’impresa individuale non &#232; stata conferita nella societ&#224; o non &#232; stata fatta alcuna cessione di azienda (con atto notarile diverso da quello di costituzione della societ&#224 :Wink: , la situazione diventa molto complessa. Ognuna delle due aziende infatti deve emettere fattura per le prestazioni di propria competenza (la ditta individuale fino al 15.2 e la societ&#224; dal 15.2 in poi). Le fatture fornitori emesse a nome della ditta individuale per merci consegnate o prestazioni eseguite dopo il 15.2 dovranno essere dagli emittenti annullate con nota di credito e sostituite con altre fatture esattamente intestate. Tutti i beni residui della ditta individuale (merci, materiali di consumo, beni strumentali, ecc.) dovranno essere o autoconsumati o venduti con fattura alla nuova societ&#224;, con il rischio da parte di quest’ultima di non poter detrarre l’iva pagata perch&#233; potrebbe essere accertata dall’ADE la cessione dell’intera azienda (soggetta solo ad imposta di registro) e non la cessione di singoli beni, nonch&#233; l’eventuale plusvalenza per avviamento.
Buon giorno

----------


## bertoberto

Quindi dato che mi hanno fatto chiudere la vecchia attività, e avviato la nuova società con partita iva diversa dalla precedente, il mio caso è la prima risposta da lei fornita?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Quindi dato che mi hanno fatto chiudere la vecchia attività, e avviato la nuova società con partita iva diversa dalla precedente, il mio caso è la prima risposta da lei fornita?
> Grazie

  Occorre leggere l'atto notarile per verificare se vi è stato il conferimento dell'azienda individuale. Vi deve essere scritto specificatamente.
Ciao

----------

